# 85metal is here



## 85metal (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I will post one of my write ups to follow


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*85metal* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 85metal (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks! Glad to be here!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 6, 2011)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## 85metal (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## meow (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you known as "Re-Re" from MCAS? Welcome btw.


----------



## 85metal (Dec 6, 2011)

hahahaha yeah bro, I love is over there we are like a big family always joking around, its great having a group of guys that are so similar


----------



## 85metal (Dec 6, 2011)

good to see you over here meow


----------



## meow (Dec 6, 2011)

Same to you friend.  There are some familiar faces here for sure, so don't be a stranger now!


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## 85metal (Dec 6, 2011)

meow said:


> Same to you friend. There are some familiar faces here for sure, so don't be a stranger now!


 

Cool man thats good to hear and yeah I wont be a stranger, I will always have MC as my primary though great people and I love there IGF


----------



## brazey (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## 85metal (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks brutha


----------



## thefastship (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the fun-house!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 7, 2011)

welcome


----------



## 85metal (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## lisarox (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## 85metal (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Stormshadow (Dec 9, 2011)

welcome.


----------

